# Car rental in Crete??



## bailey (Aug 24, 2010)

Trying to find a car rental company that is reasonable and trustworthy in Crete.  Will be arriving in Heraklion.  Any suggestions???  Thanks.


----------



## Loes (Aug 24, 2010)

We were in Crete this summer. Rented a car from Cretecars.com. Very low price, all insurances included and had no problems at all.
Loes


----------



## KDD (Aug 31, 2010)

We made our reservations in advance from the US and then picked up the car at the airport in Crete.  I think we picked an American brand and had no problems, although as in the other greek islands we've driven, the cars tend to have more mileage on them than what you are used to driving in the USA and are maybe a little dustier.   

We always charge with American Express and take advantage of their excellent insurance policy, so we dont pay for additional insurance.  Even with that benefit, it seems to me my husband says its always a lower cost to car rental in Greece.  (Hmm, but now I wonder, with Greece's economic woes, maybe there might be rate hikes?  I would google on that and check Matt Barretts's website.)

We drove all through Crete for a week about 3 years ago.  We plan to go back as soon as we retire and have more time.  Greeks in Crete are great people.  Wish we could go now.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 31, 2010)

I have used www.europebycar.com and www.autoeurope.com in the past, but in the last couple of years have found the best rates at www.economycarrentals.com .  All of those firms are consolidators which get reduced rates from the major car rental companies.


----------



## richontug (Sep 4, 2010)

We used one of the local companies at airport -there are many - 
Use Google and you will find many companies - we chose based on reviews and rate. Elite rental car - no problem
Rich


----------



## bailey (Sep 5, 2010)

Economy car has lots of exceptions in their insurance:
Exceptions to the All Inclusive Insurance :
Charges for any of the damages written below will be charged directly to the client, the most important of which are the following: Antenna, trays, damage to car lock, loss or damage to keys, windshield wipers, glass, mirrors, wheels, tires, interior of the car, spare key and car jack, hubcap, lights, gas cap, warning triangles, damage to upholstery of a car, damages to the roof, damages caused by roof rack and any luggage on it, extreme dirtiness in a car, underside damage, personal belongings in a rented car, damage due to negligence, tire punctures and burst tires, fuel errors, damage to child seats and baby seats, lack of electricity because of forgotten turned on electrical devices, loss of car documents, loss of registration plate. The car rental company, in any case, is not obligated to replace a flat tyre or damages in music devices (radio, CD/mp3 player, etc.).
*Towing costs are not covered by any insurance.*
Economy Car Rentals will not refund any telephone, taxi or hotel costs.
Economy Car Rentals or the car rental company will not be held responsible for anyone driving under the influence of alcohol/drugs, causing willful damage, off road driving, driving without care and attention or damages caused by negligence.
The client will accept direct responsibility in respect of such claims. 

It pretty much reads that if I get a flat tire or blowout, I am responsible to fix it or if the car breaks down and needs to be towed, it will be my expense.  Not good.  :annoyed:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 5, 2010)

Car Rental Insurance Coverage in Crete

Crete Car Rental

Car Rental Insurance Policy i Crete, including Roadside Assistance



Richard


----------



## Conan (Sep 5, 2010)

If you're arriving by air and departing by ferry, you can pick up at the airport and drop off at the ferry.  Also if you have any problem finding your company's agent at the ferry for the dropoff, just approach whatever other company's agent is there and he'll take it from you.


----------



## bailey (Sep 5, 2010)

Great information...thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 6, 2010)

I always use my platinum Amex or platinum visa as my mainstay on car insurance anyway, not that provided by a rental company.


----------

